# My chicken pie!!



## chahira (Jan 18, 2009)

*http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/10284/my-chicken-pie-recipe-esp-azaliaAZALIA AND ALSO FOR MY DC FELLOWS & FRIENDS.*




http://chahirakitchen.blogspot.com/2009/01/my-chiken-pie.html













*Would you like to have the recipe???* 
*One of my fellows on TFL "Azalia" asked me to share the recipe, of course, I had no problem with that , these requests from my friends make me happy , and i promised her to put the recipe next day!!* *And I did not, bad bad bad girl!!!*
*Dear fellow here you are the recipe and pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase forgive me !!!* *I am always tooooooo late.* *first of all the ingredients:-first for the dough:* *-3 cups all purpose flour.* *-2 tbls sugar.* *-5 tbls of powdered milk.* *-1and half tspn of instant yeast.* *-1/3 cup of oil.* *-pinch of salt.* *-cup and half of warm water.* *make the dough and knead it well then leave it till double or triple in volume.at the meanwhile prepare the staffing...*
*The ingredients:-* *-half a kilo of chiken fillet"breast meat".* *-vegetables "onions, potatoes, carrots, green, yellow and red pepper.* *-salt and pepper.* *Ah I added to the dough, 2 tbls of dried origano.*
*for topping :-250 gr. of cream* *- 4 tbls mayo.* *-1 tspn of mustard.* *-5 tbls of cream cheese.* *I stir fried the chicken after cutting it into strips,in a pan over high heat with a tbls of butter and a little of olive oil.* *I added gradually the vegetables in this order, carrots, potatoes, I forgot to tell you about green beans, then onions , and the pepper.* *I adjusted the taste and after finishing I added a good amount of green parsley.* *Let the staffing cool .* *After the fermentation o
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f the dough , start working.**



**





I divid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed the dough to 1/3 and 2/3 the 2/3 for the ground of the pie , I used a tart mould with removable bottom, and then pour the staffing, then mixing the topping and spreading it over the staffing..I rolled the remaining dough and shaped it using a special roll and put it on the top of my pie , made an egg wash , let the pie for 20 minutes then baked it!!*
*I did it twice in one week,*
*first time:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Second time:-*
*Finally, I am asking you a favor!!!* *Enjoy it BUT....do not laugh at me because of my ENGLISH LANGUAGE!!!* *THANK you for not laughing at me.*
*Chahira*
*Alexandria-Egypt.*
*
*


----------



## chahira (Jan 18, 2009)

the second's time pic


----------



## chahira (Jan 18, 2009)

I missed you all!!


----------



## homecook (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow!! That is gorgeous. It looks so good. Thanks for sharing!

Barb


----------



## deelady (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks amazing!!! Sooo pretty, looks like a piece of art!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful recipe! It looks so delicious and beautiful. I've never made a crust for a chicken pie using yeast, but it sounds like a good idea. I'll try it.


----------



## Sedagive (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks almost too beautiful to eat.  I'll bet it is delicious.  And I would never make fun of your english.  That just means you speak at least one more language than I do and that is something to be proud of.


----------



## chahira (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you all , you are such amazing people, It is rare that i post thread on DC , but your kind words and encouragements make me feel that i have to be more present.
I will share with you pics and recipes as much as I can.
Love you all !


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

Fancy!!!


----------



## Constance (May 4, 2009)

As always, Chahira, you have created art from food. If it tastes as beautiful as it looks (and I'm sure it does), it must be heavenly.


----------

